# whos ur favorite bunny villager??



## bunnieknife (Mar 29, 2020)

since i plan on making an all-bunny town in acnh i thought it would be an appropriate question to ask; who is ur favorite bunny villager!!whether its bc of experiences youve had with them, their looks, or anything else!!
my favorite bunny is chrissy, not only is she my favorite bunny but villager in general!!i love her bc she was one of my best friends in new leaf and pocket camp, shes on the cover of my fav kk song (bubblegum kk) and bc shes just so pink and cute!!!^_^


----------



## xara (Mar 29, 2020)

my favourite bunny is either carmen or bonbon but i also really like toby!


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 29, 2020)

Mine would have to be Coco and Gaston! Coco is adorable, and Gaston is just unique looking in a good way.


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 29, 2020)

Snake and Chrissy are my favorites. Chrissy's cute and Snake is unique and I think he looks cool. Plus I have a small innocent crush on him since Gamecube bc he was the only one who was nice to me upon first meeting like the gold hearted meathead he is.


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 29, 2020)

Coco and Ruby!


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 29, 2020)

I have had very limited experience with the bunnies in Animal Crossing, but based on looks I would say Coco or Cole. Both of them have some unique features and I'd love to get to know them someday. Cole's teeth are just too adorable!


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 29, 2020)

My favorite would have to be O'Hare. He's actually my all time favorite villager lol. He's really cute and back about 3 years ago I loved him so much and I had a "crush" on him lol. I still love him to this day but not in that way ofc. I also really like the smug personality and I think he pulls it off rather well. Just an overall great and special villager to me


----------



## Kurashiki (Mar 30, 2020)

probably bonbon or coco!


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Mar 30, 2020)

Francine and Chrissy are probably my favorite, but I also like Cole, Doc and Bunnie's design.


----------



## debinoresu (Mar 30, 2020)

ruby for sure. shes so interesting


----------



## Alice no Kokoro (Apr 6, 2020)

Probably Bonbon because I've never had any rabbit villagers in any of my towns and she's cute. Snake, Bunnie and Chrissy are close though.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 6, 2020)

defiantly Carmen , coco, dotty and Tiffany


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 7, 2020)

Coco without a doubt. She is literally the cutest dang thing on the planet with her spooky little face- and I love that she doesn't show emotion. I have a special place in my heart for gyroids, though, so that may speak for some of it.


----------



## Nymphal (Apr 8, 2020)

I have Bunnie on my island. She's cute~ I might invite Coco to my island (via amiibo). Really missing gyroids


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Apr 8, 2020)

My favorite bunny is probably Mira. She’s such a little cutie pie and I love her design as a whole.


----------



## SuperK98 (Apr 14, 2020)

Coco is the best! She used to scare me when I was a kid but I've grown to love her


----------



## chiffonroll (Apr 14, 2020)

Ruby and Coco!


----------



## Figment (Apr 16, 2020)

Bunnie and Ruby both look so cute.  Something about Ruby's red eyes are just so sweet.


----------



## Jas (Apr 17, 2020)

ruby is my favourite! in acnl, she put her house right behind mine and i was so annoyed when i saw the plot (bc i was worried it would be an Ugly villager) but she ended up being the cutest!

good luck! i had like 6 or 7 bunnies in my old new leaf town and i loved them so much.


----------



## Alyx (May 2, 2020)

Carmen and Francine are my top favorite bunnies. Carmen being at the very top! She's so cute! Look at that little tooth gap!


----------



## Shinjukuwu (May 2, 2020)

Bunnie and Gabi <3


----------



## maple22 (May 2, 2020)

Genji’s pretty cool. So is Bunnie.


----------



## Lazaros (May 3, 2020)

coco and ruby, because apparently i love the creepy ones.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 3, 2020)

Bunnie is best Bunny


----------



## babi98 (May 3, 2020)

.........Yeah, him.


----------



## Druidsleep (May 3, 2020)

bunnieknife said:


> since i plan on making an all-bunny town in acnh i thought it would be an appropriate question to ask; who is ur favorite bunny villager!!whether its bc of experiences youve had with them, their looks, or anything else!!
> my favorite bunny is chrissy, not only is she my favorite bunny but villager in general!!i love her bc she was one of my best friends in new leaf and pocket camp, shes on the cover of my fav kk song (bubblegum kk) and bc shes just so pink and cute!!!^_^


Francine


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 3, 2020)

Coco all the way. Her unique, creepy design is just too amazing.

Runner up is Genji. I'm not a fan of the jock personality, but its tolerable with the adorable rabbit!


----------



## necrofantasia (May 3, 2020)

Toby, he's so adorable ^^


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (May 3, 2020)

Gaston and Genji because they're my partner's favourite villagers ever.


----------



## th8827 (May 3, 2020)

Coco. She is the best bunny.


----------



## redlovett (May 21, 2020)

I've never had a bunny villager but I love the look of Coco, Chrissy + Francine, Ruby and Snake.


----------



## peachmilke (May 21, 2020)

personally mine is bunnie, but I also like bonbon's design and have pippy in my wild world town and am starting to like her a bit!
also: honorable mention for coco lol


----------



## Hatsushimo (May 21, 2020)

Lillian/Bunnie, no question!

She's based on a Japanese apple rabbit, her skill is "Staying Positive", her (Japanese) saying is one of my favourites (可愛い子には旅をさせよ) and her JP name has "lily" in it when my island flower is the lily.

She's totes totally perfect for my island and preferences!

I got her on an island when I was searching for Bouquet/Rosie, and after deciding to learn more about her, I never looked back.


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 21, 2020)

dotty! she's my favorite bunny  and one of my dreamies as well. i love her simple design and how her eyes go red when she's surprised


----------



## greenvoldemort (May 28, 2020)

bunnie!! im so glad i have her in NH!


----------



## 0ni (May 28, 2020)

Coco or Genji, but I love Dotty and her red eyes too. There are actually so many good bunny villagers!


----------



## moo_nieu (May 28, 2020)

Ruby


----------



## ohno dannie (May 28, 2020)

pippy and claude for sure!

bunnie is a close second


----------



## Vextro (May 30, 2020)

Coco is probably mine, I love the idea of a gyroid bunny and I just loved gyroids in the other games! She can look a little creepy but I don't find her that creeper just a little funny with her mouth open and everything


----------



## Lattecakes (May 30, 2020)

I had Chrissy, Snake, and Gabi in my ACNL town and I loved them so much! They are a delight to have. In terms of just looks, I say Genji looks the most interesting to me as he slightly looks like a ninja, but also looks like a cute little mochi ready to be eaten at the same time LOL. His adorable pink cheeks omg--just wanna pinch them! Other bunny designs I like are Dotty because sometimes her eyes turn red which I find unique and interesting and Hopper because he *cough* is an inflatable bunny. Shhhhh. Don't tell anyone his secret


----------



## Alessio (May 31, 2020)

O'Hare the islander


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jun 2, 2020)

My favourite bunnies are Chrissy and Francine, because they're both really cute and I like how they have a matching theme.

I also like Bunnie, because she was the first villager I really liked back when I first started playing WW. I remember writing letters to her every day, hoping that she'd give me her picture. Sadly she moved out before that happened though 

I also like Gaston, mainly for his 10/10 moustache lol.


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 3, 2020)

I like Genji, Ruby, Chrissy and Francine. Unfortunately, I don't have them on my island as I don't think they fit the 'theme' haha


----------



## Faux (Jun 7, 2020)

Coco is top fav.

Second is a tie between Snake and Bunnie.


----------



## Blondiexo (Jun 9, 2020)

I love dotty


----------



## Tania (Jun 9, 2020)

I love coco she's one of my favs!


----------



## applesauc3 (Jun 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> My favorite would have to be O'Hare. He's actually my all time favorite villager lol. He's really cute and back about 3 years ago I loved him so much and I had a "crush" on him lol. I still love him to this day but not in that way ofc. I also really like the smug personality and I think he pulls it off rather well. Just an overall great and special villager to me


That’s so cute!


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 9, 2020)

Coco ruby bunnie and bonbon are rlly cute


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm not entirely sure, but probably Chrissy!


----------



## FishHead (Jun 9, 2020)

It would be snake. I just like his design. Also, he is one of my most memorable villagers in animal crossing new leaf. Aside from his appearance, I really like his interior in new leaf as well.


----------



## Mushy. (Jun 14, 2020)

Ruby is my number one! I also love Francine & Chrissy though.


----------



## Mayor Ng (Jun 14, 2020)

Genji for me is the most desired bunny. He is based of an old Japanese emperor that shares the same name. The bunny with the most background story imo


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Ruby- she's precious


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jun 14, 2020)

I have a few! Bunnie, Ruby, Dotty, Carmen, O'hare, Cole, and Genji.


----------



## Pop-tart (Jun 14, 2020)

Mira. I love the Sailor V getup


----------



## aloherna (Jun 14, 2020)

Francine! I love her color and that she’s a snooty


----------



## Platinum72 (Jun 14, 2020)

Claaauuuude


----------



## nintendoanna (Jun 15, 2020)

i love chrissy too ! i love the pink aesthetic and shes just real cute


----------



## Koi Fishe (Jun 18, 2020)

I had Bunnie in NL and she was such a sweetheart! My favourite is definitely Coco. I love her spooky vibes.


----------



## AntiJupiter (Jun 20, 2020)

I love Ruby. She moved into my town pretty early on and I loved her sm.


----------



## CrestFallen (Aug 10, 2020)

Coco is just such a cutie! She’s so sweet and shy I couldn’t help but love her!


----------

